# betta care



## mphruby (Jul 8, 2005)

What should I use to treat this Betta? 
This started as a discoloration on the scales about 5 months ago. 
I have tried Maracyn II, Tetracycline (2 treatments) and Bettafix. 
Nothing seems to help.
He is eating and acting normal.

Michael


Link to pictures: http://www.angelfire.com/ill2/mph/ly


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

is it a discoloration or is it lumpy?
from the pics it looks like a raised area. ?some kind of growth or cyst?
mouse


----------



## mphruby (Jul 8, 2005)

It started as a discoloration. Then it became a bump. After that the scales seemed to go and leave it open like it shows in the pictures.
The white area seems to be getting bigger very slowly.

Michael


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

use melafix. it work on wounds well. you can also add some salt and some almond leaves.


----------



## mphruby (Jul 8, 2005)

I have treated him with 2 six-day treatments of bettafix and it didn't help.
I have been told bettafix is melafix for bettas.

Michael


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

try to use some indian almond leaf. if that doesn't help, i don't think you should worry about it if it didn't get worse. try to add some salt too. i am not a big supporter of medicine and usually the wounds, popeyes or fungus, i use combination of salt and almond leaf and if it is serious, i use some melafix and they work better than most medicine.


----------

